# A couple pix



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Meandering through some old computer discs, I stumbled across these images I saved. I don't recall anything about them, but I thougth I'd post 'em here for you.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

whos the wierd mad sientist in that 80s jacket?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> whos the wierd guy/girl in that 80s jacket?:laughing:


Dr. Frankenstein?:laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

wtf!!!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

no, it is 480Sparky off his meds.......:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> no, it is 480Sparky off his meds.......:laughing:


 
No, it's me _taking _meds!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

look like some damn good meds!!!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going to piggyback onto your thread. Here's some random pictures I took awhile ago from my garage.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, it's me _taking _meds!


 :laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MIT: still has a lot of those old slate boards still in use. 100A & 200A 
Not as clean as those pictured tho.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

If you don't mind Ken I'll piggy back also, a couple from last week.

This is something you don't see often here, black dirt and mud. This is blowing in a three inch PVC from 400' away looking for lost end.










Al's day off. José digging for a handhole behind a POCO tranny.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm going to hijack the hijack.
I was 5 hours from home looking for two 4" pipes that another guy had put in. He said it was 2' away from the pole and 2' deep. He put it in months before. It was about 20 degrees out, the ground was frozen at least 6". Two of us took turns swinging a pick at the frozen dirt for hours. We got to about 3' deep and no pipe. We started digging towards the building. We had about a 10' long trench and started tunneling to avoid the frozen dirt. 
We finally found the pipe about 15' from the pole. We took the tape off the ends and water gushed out filling the ditch with a few inches of water. Now my legs are soaked and it's 20 out. By the time we got back to the hotel my pants started to freeze. 

A few days later we are back at the shop telling the owner what a nightmare it was. He says why were you guys even digging it by hand. It's in the contract that the GC was to supposed supple a machine for all digging. 
The GC was a real jerk and just wanted to save a few bucks at our expense. 
We made his life hell for the rest of the job. We screwed with him every chance we could.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chris do you always take a pic of your guys when they have a shovel in their hands?


----------

